# Persian Rescue



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a friend in Essex looking for a rescue Persian to live with 3 other cats 1 Persian 1 Somali and a Balinese. Also 3 Bearded Collies and a Springer.

Can anyone suggest a rescue she is happy to rehome a cat between 18 months and 10 years.

TIA


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Persian Rescue NW Kent 0163471272

Thorneywood Cat Rescue Nottingham
website: HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue

01158440243 or 07813368242

Rita persian cross black tortie

See poor Peanut, renamed Angel, and the state she came in.

Don't know these places, just hunting for you, from Oz.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tell her to try patsy at rushden persian rescue. she's lovely and always has cats in - not just persians. she helped me last year when i had an 11 yr old persian turn up at my house. the owner had died but she really couldn't cope in my house with the other cats. she's very helpful.
Rushden Persian Rescue


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Not a purebred, but a fluffy and this is his story

Fred the Ginger. came in matted, bad teeth, and shot by an airgun pellet. Likes to be stroked but not picked up
[email protected]

Crescent Cat Rescue in Clacton area.
SWEETIE fluffy, not a purebred, mainly white, tail coloured, face coloured, 3 to 4 yrs, but her ears have been cut off.

Persian Chinchilla Rescue, Larkfield Kent 01732321416


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks will pass on


----------



## ritansmudge (Sep 10, 2012)

Chapelhouse Persian too  In Coventry but cats foster all over x


----------

